# Sim City 4 Deluxe texture problem



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

Hi

When I play SC4 Deluxe everything runs perfectly with sharp detailed textures and everything until I zoom in to the closest level (5 zoom levels in the game, my problem being with the 5th), the buildings and all other non-moving objects would appear blurred and jagged like nothing loaded all the way yet the moving objects would still appear normal and still run smoothly. And when I'd zoom back out to the other 4 levels everything would appear normal again.

Its not just the CD because before I bought it I downloaded it illegally (bad I know) and it had the same problem but I thought the game was just corrupted resulting me in purchasing the game with no stop to the problem.

I also tried all the in-game settings with no prevail.

My cpu runs with a Vista 32 bit and NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G graphic card. 

Please help, I really really like this game and it depresses me to know that I cant play it to its fullest. :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you take a screenshot of the problem?


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Can you take a screenshot of the problem?


Um how do you take screenshots?..... i know im a noob! ^^;;
I used the screenshot feature of SC4 but their pics are too small to make out the bad texture. 

Oh and I also found out just now that the problem persists in other zoom levels when the city size increases..

EDIT: actually its happening everywhere now o_o!!!


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

Okay here are the screenshots...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

There should be a setting that relates to building detail , they are suppose to be sharper when you zoom in. But if the setting is on low they appear jagged.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't have the game otherwise I would test it.

Follow emosun's advice.

Do you have the latest directx 9 installed? (I doubt its going to fix anything.)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en\

It seems to be me emosun is right and its jaggies and the detail level isn't up

look here









yea I see what you mean


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

Yes I have tried every in-game setting there is and still see no difference. And I currently have DirectX 10. But thanks anyway for taking your time trying to help me out.


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

emosun said:


> There should be a setting that relates to building detail , they are suppose to be sharper when you zoom in. But if the setting is on low they appear jagged.


All my settings were high by default.


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

jayblaze12 said:


> Um how do you take screenshots?..... i know im a noob! ^^;;
> I used the screenshot feature of SC4 but their pics are too small to make out the bad texture.
> 
> Oh and I also found out just now that the problem persists in other zoom levels when the city size increases..
> ...


Nevermind this post. While playing around with the settings I accidentally left the texture quality on low, causing everything to appear jagged. I set it back to high but that still doesnt solve problem #1.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Direct x 10 comes with Vista and only a few games use it. You do need to upgrade Directx 9 and your video card is probably barely capable of running a directx 10 game anyways.


----------



## jayblaze12 (May 9, 2009)

How would I downgrade dx10 to dx9? I did research and everywhere I looked it said dx10 for vista is unremovable as it stays in the registry even after unistallation. I heard there was a DirectX 9.0Ex/DirectX 9.0L that was designed to play older version DX games for vista but there is no link for it yet.

Im just worried it might screw up my system if I do remove dx 10


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You don't remove Directx 10. Vista has directx 9 and 10 on it. Most games use directx 9 on vista anyways.


----------

